# 46-47 Standard Autocycle



## cds2323 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just picked this up today. A friend bought this for 20$ off a guy riding down the street who had just found it on the curb for spring clean up. 
  It's a Chicago Cycle Supply Co. badged Cadillac. Locking springer fork w/key. Missing tank,light cover and wrong seat and grips. Rear rim is drop center and front rim is flat but has Schwinn hub. Serial # is I79057. 
    Questions;
   What year is it?  Which rim is correct? Is 1" chain correct? Most Autocycles of this period that I've seen have 1/2". I know CCS bicycles were often equipped differently than Schwinn catalog bikes. Any other info appreciated.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 29, 2013)

WOW! you can't beat that for $20!


Though it makes you wonder what gets thrown out that you miss....:eek:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2013)

*A rare vintage 1946 schwinn tapered pencil tip built-in kickst*

That definitely a 46 based on the serial number and tapered kickstand!!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 29, 2013)

I wondered if that was what's known as a tapered pencil stand so I included the picture. I guessed that it might've been 46 and the drop center rim was original.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 29, 2013)

Yup, drop centers were used by Schwinn through '47 with the advent of the S-2 in 1948.

P.S. I don't know if I've ever seen a rack so straight..!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2013)

46 also used flat hookbead rims,non tubular.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 30, 2013)

Front rim is the flat hookbead type not an S-2. The front hub Schwinn script also looks like the Schninn script discussed in another thread. 

 BTW I didn't get the bike for 20$, that's what my friend paid (I'll try but sure he'll want more!). The real deal was the guy who found it for free. I missed the spring clean up around here last Sun due to Ann Arbor.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2013)

The front rim looks like a Lobdell.........?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2013)

*46-47 autocycle*

what a great bike for an incredible price.looks like 1946 to me also.most of these drop center rims were lobdells until the debut of the tubular s2.


----------



## cds2323 (May 1, 2013)

Got a PM yesterday requesting pics of rear fender paint spear. Best pics I have for now, already put bike in storage, too many projects ahead of it.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally have had a chance to work on my friends 46 Cadillac. Looks a lot better than it did than when I got it (see first post). Removed the silver paint and rust off the chrome. Dipped frame/fork/fenders and rack in oxalic acid bath. Also used 0000 steel wool and WD-40 and then TR-3 resin polish to bring some of the blue paint back. Still have to finish the pedals and chain. The good news is that now my friend wants to collect the rest of the parts to complete. I think I have some oval grips but he's gonna look for the tank and light. I also told him to find the correct seat but he's gonna use the one from his 48 Columbia for now.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 31, 2014)

That cleaned up really well.  A cream light cover should not be too hard to find.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Incredible work cleaning that one up. That paint looks great. Rob.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2014)

*i have 2 light covers to choice from...*

pm me .....i have 2 covers to choose from.... pm me ill send pics or text me at 408 665 9638.....both are original...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 2, 2014)

*B  6*

VERY NICE CLEAN UP!
IF YOU NEED A KEY OR REPAIR FOR THE LOCK,
I CAN HELP.
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 7, 2014)

SJ Biker, sent a PM.

Wes, thanks I'll let my friend know if he wants to get another key. I'll have him send an e-mail with the AN number. The lock is working fine for now.


----------

